# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  Essay on Shakespeare

## paryss-jordyn13

Help, I am doing an essay on William Shakespeare "Romeo and Juliet". The different literary languages he used to describe love and transforming that into modern times today?

----------

